# Game 45: Bobcats @ Heat (2/4 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, February 4, 2013 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant have a letdown here. 

MKG is out after that bad hit he took in their last game. Dont know who'll start in his place so I just put Jeff Taylor in there.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron and Wade should be sitting the whole 4th Quarter.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

no one watching?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I am - just boring, nothing much happened worth posting about :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice block by DW3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm here. Slow start on offense for the Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ2CB for the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

smh. Let the littlest guy on the court grab two offensive rebounds.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounds...


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron had a pretty pass to Wade earlier...but they did nothing with it 

And wow....what a possesion for Bobcats.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was ****ing pathetic


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

LBJ getting to paint...gotta keep doing that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat look so disinterested. And they arent gonna get help from that dead ass crowd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeff Adrien dominating us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Udonis is basically Jeff Adrien these days, huh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I may have insulted Jeff Adrien....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

lol at what Eric Reid just said. Adrien had made 2 total Field goals in the last 2 games. Has 4 already tonight. Scrubs just kill us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another one of those nights from the line huh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me Udonis. Defensive rebound. It's your one job man....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Birdman sighting


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Alright when Birdman gets into better shape, if he isnt starting over Haslem i swear. (even though bman should start already)


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Man James missed a wide open birdman under the basket....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We look so disinterested and casual


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good D by Ray Ray


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Maybe he's thinking to hard about who he's gonna kick in the nuts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice lefty hook off the board by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

short sky hook by Lebron. Killing it in the post early on in this one.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Birdman just so much better than Hasbeen...i mean Haslem


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I still like Lebron taking the last shot of the quarter over anyone else.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

22-21 after 1

Lebron with 13 of the 22. Rest of the team has to get into this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray hits a shot. 1st made FG in 3 games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Battier for the dunk

1st dunk in a Heat uniform? :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The throwbacks look great with white gear.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I like how Birdman wears one sock low to show off the ink.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the **** was that, Chris?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I wish these throwbacks were a permanent thing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 5 offensive rebounds. Shooting like shit though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bosh and1

2 PG lineup. Havent seen it much this season. Must be because of how the Walker/Session backcourt gave us trouble the last game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice baseline point by bosh. I like that strong move.

I'm surprised Lebron didn't feed him earlier.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn NoNo. That was close to a no-call though.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible shot Ri-tard.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

birdman and1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice and1 Ornithological Homosapien!

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Anderson...just did something Joel and Haslem can't do.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Need Chalmers to be more reliable from 3.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here we are again. Almost at the half and we're just 0-2 from 3. Even though that Mario 3 was open and he should have made it, the 3 ball, or inability to get open looks from 3, is becoming a problem.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And as I type that, Battier hits a 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Been surprised how hard it is to get Ray looks there. When teams are playing him tight, we should take advantage of the extra space.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

rare Battier three sighting


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Orniman still has hops.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

47-43 at the half

D is good. Just need to clean up the defensive boards and get more people involved on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Been surprised how hard it is to get Ray looks there. When teams are playing him tight, we should take advantage of the extra space.


We only seem to run him on one screen, if that, and if it isnt there, we go to something else on the other side of the floor.

In Boston, If they took away his 1st screen, 2 other options off that screen would open up. Like I said in the Celtics game thread, Spo needs to go steal more plays from Doc, as he's done in the past.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Walker gets his 4th foul very early in the 3rd.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Come on Rio. Hit those.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bosh needs to be automatic down there to draw double teams. He is skilled enough to get that shot every time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh...:nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Other than Lebron, our starters are shooting horribly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to see Bosh make that hook. That could be a more regular part of his arsenal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bobcats shooting 35% and are just down 4.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice move bosh!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stop shooting Dwyane...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Epitomizing "letting them hang in" right now. We're playing so lifelessly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers hits the 3 after the whistle...:nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Up 4 with the ball. Nice time to make a run to end the quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Strong take by Bosh.

Why are we forcing Dwyane when he is off. Bron hasn't missed yet tonight, but has taken only 7 shots...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Good to see Bosh go strong there.

Too bad he couldn't finish, would of been awesome.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Bane...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bane airballs the open 3. Gordon hits the contested trey.

Typical.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD with the....good pass?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

God we suck at shooting 3s


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't know how Bitchsmack a Bimbo made that layup. He's Joel-ian around the hoop.

Damn, then LeBron misses a gimme.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're at home. Playing the Bobcats. They're shooting under 40%.

We're up 2.

WTF


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Why is UD trying to do acrobatic shots!?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice catch by Bron!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They can't stop Lebron. Force feed and make them double or triple team him. He'll score all night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shane misses a 3. BJ Mullens hits another.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier's back to taking some ugly takes from 3. He catches a pass at his knees and raises up without much rhythm or balance.



Wade County said:


> We're at home. Playing the Bobcats. They're shooting under 40%.
> 
> We're up 2.
> 
> WTF


This is wildly weird stuff.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

just up 7 and a chance to finally pull away and within seconds we're back to a 1 point game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Time to get serious here in the fourth. Can't let them hang around and generate confidence.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J by Norris


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Let all the bad 3s out now, as long as they can shoot in the playoffs.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Allen is slow as shit but nice play he set up there for cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

66-63 after 3

Just cant seem to put together a long run of baskets and stops. Take away Lebron's 9/10 shooting, and the team is shooting 36% (18/50)


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I have feeling Lebron's gonna start doing things be himself. They can't guard him. Hopefully he says **** teammates


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Birdman! Steal and coast to coast finish


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Birdman! Sick steal AND finish!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Didnt know Anderson can do that lmao


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dat Birdman


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

12-20 free throw shooting just adds to this games frustration


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

These free throw games are so frustrating.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful shot Ray.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Here we go...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont know who's been more dead in this one. The players or the crowd?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I hope lebron's coming back in


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'll never understand why Spo goes with a 'single Big 3' lineup as often as he does. Particularly when Wade is struggling as bad as he is tonight. Asking for trouble.

Tied game. We better ****ing respond. If we lose to the Bobcats at home...i will not be a happy chappy


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn didn't even realize the FTs. We kill ourselves.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray misses the easy look.

BG hits a 3.

****ing annoying ass pattern man.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

LOL


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

LOL Lebron....so easy for him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice rebound Bosh, and he gets rewarded by Wade for the slamma.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

**** off Wade with your Iso's...he's back to trying to 1up Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice move LBJ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shocking stuff right here. We attack, we score.

Forget that too often.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: too good


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bosh with a strong Offensive Rebound and then the strong finish. NICE!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why don't we ever run Bosh/Birdman lineups? Seems like a pretty natural good pairing, no?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Why don't we ever run Bosh/Birdman lineups? Seems like a pretty natural good pairing, no?


Spo said they hadnt had much practice time together yet.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Very nice drive and finish for Ray.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick move by Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Still a lot of time left. Can't over-swag. We still need to win this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Crowd and players FINALLY seem into the game. Gotta continue this after the time out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice :bosh1:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

BOSH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2LBJ alley-oop


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:manbearpig:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Way to go Bosh. Love seeing him hit that J in crunch time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful pass by Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ridiculously bad pass Wade. Come on bro.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade...really bad tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man we suck


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another awful pass by Wade.

No middle with Wade, just either really good or really ****ing awful.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Again, Wade, with the woeful pass.

Take the ball out of his ****ing hands.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just shat away the momentum we had.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great passing by Bosh and Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great pass LeBrawn.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And1 for Ben Gordon. This is comedy.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wow wade's all heeps of shitty tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice dime LBJ2DW


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great D there inside. Who was that?

AWWWWWW


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron making wade look better than he is.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ2Wade. Lucky you made that Dwyane...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I feel like they've been parading to the line while we're...not.

EDIT: We're tied in attempts for the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah...Sessions getting some calls here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, huge deflection leads to a Bosh dunk.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron diming it up everywhere. Lucky to get that possession after the Ray miss.

Ray is soooo cold right now. He's getting some decent looks.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wow bosh saved the day there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So lucky


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray has been so bad lately.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Le:manbearpig:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:manbearpig:

Just a bully, man


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I wish Lebron did that every position...easily beat Kobe's 81


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Made this one so much harder than it needed to be. 

31-8-8 on 13/14 shooting

****ing animal 

Bosh was huge again tonight as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

13-14 from the field from Lebron....all in the paint


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

lbj another pedestrian 31 8 8


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big man numbers by Wade. 20 points 12 rebounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 99-94

Shouldnt have been this close, but a win's a win.

Lebron was insane tonight, like always.

Bosh with another solid offensive game.

Wade was missing bunnies all night. 12 rebounds was nice though.

Gotta figure this 3pt shooting out..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's only miss was a layup in transition. Could have been perfect on the night if not for that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

13/14! :eek8:

That's just...wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ We aren't getting any kind of decent look from 3pt range at the moment. And even if we do, we brick it.

Need to work Ray into better spots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Really liking what Birdman is giving us. Should only get better with more conditioning and understanding of the players and playbook.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yep, his long arms are a huge advantage, as is his energy. And he can catch!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Birdman might be our messiah. 

Let's see if he can figure our system out. If not, he's out but I'm confident that he can work himself into the rotation... maybe even starting depending on match ups.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Ornithologist says in about a week that coast-to-coast layup will be a slam. Over the AS break he's going to Denver to train by running up and down a mountain. When he gets back to sea level after that, he's going to feel like he's on the moon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: Birdman just let it out of the bag that Mike and Shane lost a lot of money last night. JJax cut him off real quick and said they're grown men and can do what they want with their money.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^"We'll leave that at that..." :rotf:

LOL @ Andersen hanging out in the studio. Seems like a funny dude.

:laugh: He corrected Jax for calling him 'Chris Andersen.' "Birdman, not..."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wasnt paying attention, but then I looked up and birdman was still in the studio with Jax after Eric and Tony did their final spot. Why was he still in there? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Probably he was high :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It was very weird. Don't get why he was still there 5 minutes after His interview ended :laugh:


> “If he had thrown the ball to me a second earlier, I would have had to dribble, and I would have dribbled it out. But he led me perfectly, I got my steps down and I made history.”
> 
> It was his first dunk of this decade, the first his son — watching from home — had ever seen.
> 
> “That one was for all the old guys,” Battier said. “That one was for all the suburban dads out there, who have been told they are over the hill, and they are a step slow, not as good as they once were. I may release a DVD of that. It’s like Halley’s Comet, you may never see it again in your lifetime.”


Shane is hilarious :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

31/8/8 on 90%. First since...Wilt.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Shane quotes are hilarious. Glad I got to see potentially the last dunk of his life.

Weird stats in this game. 11 TOs by the Heat. Wade 5, LeBron 5, Birdman 1. Cole with 5 assists!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

hahhahaha, Shane!


----------

